
Ask HN: Are you using Elm? is the development active? - tomerbd
Hi, I really want to use elm.  But when I look at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;gdotdesign&#x2F;elm-ui I see that it was last updated at May 2017 .  And I really don&#x27;t want to use a project which is not actively maintained.  What is your impression if you use it?
======
mjaniczek
Are you asking about elm-ui, or about Elm the language?

Elm libraries (like elm-ui) are generally very stable (thanks to the language
guarantees), so the fact that it was last updated at May 2017 isn't
necessarily bad. In fact most of the libraries, when they're published,
they're done. (Sans occasional bugfix)

I don't know about this particular one though, it seems the author is focused
on non-Elm things now: [https://www.mint-lang.com/](https://www.mint-
lang.com/)

Elm the language is active, alive, used in production, the community grows, it
seems that the alpha release of v0.19 will drop any moment... Things are
looking pretty good!

(PS: The Elm slack -
[http://elmlang.herokuapp.com/](http://elmlang.herokuapp.com/) \- is probably
better place to ask Elm-using-people stuff :) )

~~~
tomerbd
ok cool, i'm looking at elm-ui and I don't see they have for example: "alert"
like:
[https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.0/components/alerts/](https://getbootstrap.com/docs/4.0/components/alerts/)
. What do elm users who use elm do for alerts? I like the idea that elm is
encapsulated and opinionated, i'm just trying to find my way around it and to
understand how to work with it, any idea what users who use elm-ui package do
for alerts? do they need it? use another component? external css? elm-
bootstrap?

~~~
mjaniczek
Not sure. Ask around (on the Slack) though! I'd use external CSS.

